# Kid- and baby-friendly vacation - summer



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking for ideas for a family vacation, mid-summer.  Traveling with us will be a 5 year old boy and 1 year old girl.  I like the idea of places that include some provision for child care, to at least cover mid-afternoon nap time for the infant (toddler, by then), but my wife refuses to use any day care at a vacation destination.  So, places where we could let the toddle nap poolside (etc.) might be better.

I found a bunch of places that look great... in Florida.  Unfortunately, nothing is less appealing to me than Florida mid-summer (mom owns a place in Naples, can go there in February... not summer).  I favor New England (Martha's Vineyard), but my wife doesn't think it's great for kids.  We're real close to the Jersey shore points, but have never looked into renting a house, etc.  Also, cooking in doesn't appeal to us, we would prefer to eat out / resort.

Ideas?  We have taken precisely ONE vacation longer than 4 days in the last 15 years, so we're very bad at planning / really have no idea where to start.  Flying is an option (actually sometimes easier than driving very far with kids), but wife already ruled out Jamaica, Carribean, etc.  Thinking Bermuda might be a good option?  Outer banks?  Virginia beach?


----------



## firebroad (Mar 25, 2014)

My inlaws used to take my daughter with them to the Jersey Beaches, didn't seem to bother them, and didn't complain that she was bored or anything.  And my daughter was a handful!  Not so sure about two, though.
If you have to take the youngsters, I think the enjoyment will only be in making sure the kiddies have fun (boardwalk, rides, etc.)  Anywhere you go, make sure you have a fold up stroller and lots of paper towels.  FWIW, Ocean City New Jersey is (was?) a nice family oriented place.


----------



## webbie (Mar 25, 2014)

The time of year isn't great for most of these, but we did many a Club Med with kids - they have "kid's club" - some of them specialize in them. It's much more than day-care, more like a club and the staff is highly trained. Club Med is rumored to take only 1 out of each 2,000 applicants for such jobs. 

Of course, the 1 year old doesn't really care about where you go (IMHO). 

If it's a roll-your-own, the Cape is a great place to consider. We are partial to southern RI, because it's closer and has less in terms of tourists and more in terms of eateries, culture, etc. - all packed into a small area.

Having went to the Jersey shore my entire life, I really enjoy RI and the differences - hills, rocks, trees, etc. as well as more of a maritime history (and all history). 

In the end you have to look at the various sites and pics and see what appeals to you.
Here are some newport area photos:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102396692873967945001/albums/5180229595917759169


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!  We did spend a couple days in Newport once, and had a great time, but couldn't find much of a beach!  Much more in the way of wharfs than beaches, at least in town.  I thought it was very cool, but also insanely expensive.  Maybe I need to check towns in RI outside of Newport, though.  For the record, Mystic was one of my favorite destinations as a kid.  Gotta wait until my kids are a little older, to take them back there, though.

I spent every summer of my childhood at the Jersey shore (LBI), and know it well.  We still make a pilgramage to Ocean City for one or two nights each summer, to stay with family.  Aside from the obvious problem of being a dry town, it's always a good time!  Unfortunately, my wife is down on the Jersey shore, for some reason.  She was too spoiled, as a kid.  She does make one good point, though, in that Jersey has become very expensive for what you get.  If I can go to Bermuda or Croatia for what it costs to rent a nicer place at the Jersey shore, I won't be visiting Jersey!


----------



## firebroad (Mar 25, 2014)

There is always Ocean City Maryland...
And if you go around July 4, there is the pony swim at Assategue Island


----------



## webbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Question becomes how much time you spend on the beach vs. other things.

Newport is not cheap - but weekly house rentals aren't bad. We have a place in Portsmouth, north on the same island....

Best "jersey type" beach on the island is second beach - it's over a mile long. 3rd beach is on a cove instead of directly on the ocean so it's more kid-friendly (no waves). You are correct about NJ - the prices are sky-high!

Now you see why we always took vacation in late September....even took the kids out of school. 

The daylight pics below are mostly 2nd beach - the eve one is 3rd beach (in a cove).


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, young family, first vacation (other than taking the 4 year old to Disney last year), so no idea how we'll spend our time.  Toddler complicates things...

Me?  I just fly to Greece or Croatia (I go to Europe frequently for work...), but the wife is not so adventurous, particularly with kids in tow.  She seems to be thinking some place that has both beach and pool, since poolside at a resort can sometimes be easier with kids.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

We have 3 lids, teens/young adults now.Living in Maine, our time to vaca was april, but not always school vaca week.. I agree with Webbie, we  took the kids out of school when it worked best for us. No harm done. 

We've driven to Fla 3 times, at least. Maybe 4? Every one of my kids can still hold off going to the bathroom with the best of them. Majority of the time, only stopped and went to the bathroom when we needed gas. 400 miles was the rule. It wasn't torture, they did very well. And I agree Fla in the summer? Not me.

Flew to aruba once, only had two kids then, 2 1/2 and a 1yr old. Generally kids did very well, but we kept very mindful of others around us on the plane. Went well, but too long getting to vaca.

We've driven to the outer banks a couple of time. I liked it there alot. You can find rental house, for us those work the best. Good sized, all set up. It should be a quick drive for you guys.

No matter where we went, just had to see the sights at an easy pace. Or, just stay at the resort or house. We usually did sight seeing one day/or disney, and the next was a pool or beach day. Rotated it that way worked for us.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

Also, kids and naps? I too was not crazy about leaving my kids with people I did not know. We napped when they napped. A few times we brought an older niece or nephew with us. We paid their way in exchange for a little babysitting, which might have been a couple of dinner dates. Plus, it gave us another family member to hang out with.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Also, kids and naps? I too was not crazy about leaving my kids with people I did not know. We napped when they napped. A few times we brought an older niece or nephew with us. We paid their way in exchange for a little babysitting, which might have been a couple of dinner dates. Plus, it gave us another family member to hang out with.


I shall be very happy to volunteer to the OP to go along as part-time babysitter.  Free vacation, free naps...oh, yeah.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

My answer to that request at least partially depends on how you look in beach attire.

Then, I have to explain the strange woman traveling with us to my wife...


----------



## firebroad (Mar 25, 2014)

Joful said:


> My answer to that request at least partially depends on how you look in beach attire.


Well, that's ended that...


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 25, 2014)

Cruise. Lots of activities for the kids w/o humping around a ton of toys and strollers and such, no cooking and usually have nice excursions. Nova Scotia is one I want to do.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, I did a Disney cruise with the 'rents as a kid, and thought it was great.  Unfortunately, the constant news stories of norovirus affecting cruise ships makes it a no-go for the wife, who was already not a fan of the crowded cruise ship idea.  No way, no how.  Not unless hell freezes over.

Been researching Bermuda some more.  That might be the ticket.  Probably more $$ than I wanted to spend, but we've done so few vacations over the years, that it's time we do some catching up.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Cruise. Lots of activities for the kids w/o humping around a ton of toys and strollers and such, no cooking and usually have nice excursions. _*Nova Scotia is one I want to do.*_



I'd wait a week or two, I have a feeling Nova Scotia is going to get clobbered with this storm rolling just off our eastern coast


----------



## johneh (Mar 25, 2014)

For some thing completely different

http://powwowpointlodge.com/


----------



## jharkin (Mar 26, 2014)

Howdy Joful...

Interesting question. Over here I think we are the reverse of you guys... other than the fact I get shipped off to Asia for work a lot its my wife who is the more adventurous traveler of us. She just has to take a big vacation every year.  Its usually my job to take all her ideas and make one fit into the budget situation and my work schedule 

I think we are less adventurous than some in that we didn't like the idea of taking infants toddlers on long plane rides (though I know people who have, my work buddy took his one year old to India and my wifes best friend took their baby to Australia - both 18+ hour flights).  Also, our one attempt to have the kids in a hotel room was not fun.  So now we look at condos/rental houses and driving.

Another factor is that my wife and I both get bored of endless days on the beach.  We need activities.  I like at least one or two down/relax days but that's it. My wife wouldn't do any relax days at all if it weren't for me.

So this is what we have done /will do...


Last year (kids 2 yo)  we took the family to Bar Harbor/Mount Desert Island. My MIL was retiring that summer and to celebrate she rented a large 3 bedroom house on the shore up there for the entire extended family including us the kids and my wifes sister. We used the house as base and got to see Bar Harbor, Acadia national park, go sea kayaking, and all kinds of other activities.  A couple days 'grandma' watched the kids so my wife and I could get out.  Having the house meant there was always a home base to take the kids back for naps if they got cranky and we didn't have to deal with kids in our bedroom.   It was probably the best vacation we have had in years but would be an insane drive for you (12 hr+ ??)

This year our thinking is to rent one of the Condos at Bretton Woods resort in NH.  Same as last year it gives us a home base with the kids and we will take them to the Storyland kids amusement park up there but then there are lots of adult activities such as hiking, biking, the cog railroad, the alpine slide, my wife can go shopping in North Conway, etc.. And we get to use the pools and all the athletic facilities of Bretton Woods/ Mt Washington hotel.  (Again this would be too much of a drive for you just an idea...)

We would like to take the kids to Disney at some point, but I want to wait till they are big enough to do most of the rides.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the info, Jeremy.  We actually scrambled to do Disney last year, when my wife was pregnant with our second, since we wanted to get the older one down there.  We knew it would be at least 3 - 4 years before we'd be able to go back, with a new baby.  He was 3.5 years at the time, and he really had a blast.  He was much more into seeing the characters and the fireworks, and the electric light parade, than he was into the rides.  But that was just as fun for us.  He still did all of the easier rides (Dumbo, carousel, Small World, Pirates of the Carribean, etc.).  He got to be on screen at the Monsters Inc. show, which was pretty cool.  I would not take a kid much younger than 3 or 3-1/2, though, as they probably don't know the characters well enough (at least mine didn't, prior to us cramming on the plane ride down) to really appreciate it.  Ours knew all the classics (Mickey, Pluto, Donald, Goofy), but didn't know ANY of the newer stuff (Little Mermaid onward).

I presented my idea of Bermuda to the wife last night, who has been there a few times, and really likes the island.  She said she'd rather wait until the kids were old enough to appreciate it, before spending that kind of money.  So, she came back around and suggested my original idea of heading to one of the northern beaches.  I passed along some of webbie's comments about southern RI, and she seems to be coming around on that, so we'll start looking into that a bit more.



webbie said:


> We are partial to southern RI, because it's closer and has less in terms of tourists and more in terms of eateries, culture, etc. - all packed into a small area.
> 
> Having went to the Jersey shore my entire life, I really enjoy RI and the differences - hills, rocks, trees, etc. as well as more of a maritime history (and all history).


So... any specific recommendations, webbie?


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2014)

We spent many a summer at Cape May and loved them. Have you looked at Myrtle Beach? There are miles of amusements for families and kids.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 26, 2014)

Never been to Cape May, but you're not the first to recommend it, begreen.  Maybe I should give it a look.  I've heard it's become very expensive, as with any of the nicer shore points.

Never looked at Myrtle Beach, either!  Will check it out.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 26, 2014)

Chesapeake. Lots of reasonable rentals,good food,swimming and low key atmosphere. Check out Elk River and Sasafrass River areas. Close to home too.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a good idea!  Now I need a plan to disassociate the Chesapeake from my sailboat racing, in my wife's mind!


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 26, 2014)

Joful said:


> That's a good idea!  Now I need a plan to disassociate the Chesapeake from my sailboat racing, in my wife's mind!


Rent a stink pot and go for a cruise


----------



## webbie (Mar 26, 2014)

Joful said:


> So... any specific recommendations, webbie?



Depends on your style.....if you have a full week, I'd say rent a house or a condo. The prices aren't too high....

Choices are:
1. Newport/Middletown/Portsmouth - they are on the island. Nothing is too far away.....
2. Jamestown - that little island in the middle of the bay. It's really a neat place. 
3. S. Kingston, Narrangansett beach, etc - this area is a bit more "jersey like" in terms of the beach and mostly coastal lowlands. 

I always try to imagine what I want to do each day.....and gauge where I stay based on that. For example, if you like to ride your bike or walk long distances, there are places more suited toward that. 

Distances are short, though, in the whole area. I am in central Portsmouth yet can ride my bike to Newport.

There are playgrounds everywhere as well as some beaches, parks, waterfronts, etc.
Ft. Adams and Brenton Point parks are pretty amazing- for picnics, kite flying, walking, watching sail and other boats, etc...

Rentals are not extremely expensive (IMHO).....Here are some plucked from craigslist:
http://providence.craigslist.org/vac/4390135317.html
(super location)
http://providence.craigslist.org/vac/4391303412.html
(bigger house)
Homewood suites just opened a new place with 1 and 2 bedroom suites - nice digs, but central location in the typical commercial area (still only 5 minutes from many other places)

If you want to dine out a lot, Jamestown or Newport (any of the 3 towns) are probably better. 

If we are around that week, you get the offer for free sailboat rides, etc.....plus some guidance on where to hang out. 
These vineyards are right near us...they have jazz and tasting (can't compete with CA. obviously) in a nice setting.
http://www.greenvale.com/

Hope that helps.....


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 26, 2014)

I grew up on the island Craig is talking about.  The Middletown beaches are the way to go.  Sachuest/second beach got the good stuff.  Third beach is mellow and good for kids.   Norman bird sanctuary has a nice program for kids.  
The Tennessee mountains have a lot to offer summer visitors.  Pigeon Forge gatlinburg area.  Dollywood is fun.  Our side of the Smokies ain't too shabby either


----------



## Huntindog1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Check out Holiday World in Southern Indiana, there is also Lincoln State Park and a Federal Historical site of his boyhood homesite with a Museum. The Outdoor Drama Theater of Abe Lincolns life at the State Park  is a must see. My kids loved it. Holiday World is highly rated for its one of a kind Water Park. Holiday World is located in Santa Clause Indiana , no joke. There are some nice walking caves to check out also if you like caves.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 27, 2014)

A few years ago we went to Tennessee for vacation and rented a houseboat on Dale Hollow Lake from East Port Marina. Beautiful area. Great folks at the marina.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 27, 2014)

Got the wife cornered last night.  We have a long history of conversations like:

me:  "Do you want to go out for dinner?"
her:  "Sure"
me:  "Where do you want to go?"
her:  "Any place you like."
me:  "How about [restaurant A]?"
her:  "Well, any place except _there_."
me:  "Okay, how about [restaurant B]?"
her:  "No, not there.  It's always [insert excuse]."
me:  "Okay, how about [restaurant C]?"
her:  "Why would you want to go _there?_"
(me walking away)
her:  "Where are you going?"

Vacation plans usually go the same way.  However, after throwing out enough suggestions over the last few days (most of the above included), I got it narrowed down.  She wants some place with a full inclusive resort.  Beach destination preferred, and a resort with a pool (due to the small kids) is a requirement.  Chesapeake, southern RI, Virginia Beach are all very possible destinations, providing we can find a resort as described.

A buddy of mine used to tell me he wished he were gay, because men are so much easier to live with.  I'm beginning to see his point.


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know if you are interested in "attractions" or just hanging out and relaxing.  Grew up in the Mount Washington Valley of NH.  Has some fun things that littles would enjoy (Storyland!).  You could rent a cottage lakeside in towns south of MWV and play in the water all day long (spent my summers that way and it was great).  And play cards/checkers/board games at night.  NH in the summertime is as close to paradise as it gets.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 27, 2014)

webbie said:


> 3. S. Kingston, Narrangansett beach, etc - this area is a bit more "jersey like" in terms of the beach and mostly coastal lowlands.







Narrow River last summer, where it hits the open water at Narragansett beach. Beautiful area, but with little ones in tow, they may get bored, IMO....
Plus, there's no fish in the river, I've confirmed this.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 27, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I don't know if you are interested in "attractions" or just hanging out and relaxing. Grew up in the Mount Washington Valley of NH. Has some fun things that littles would enjoy (Storyland!). You could rent a cottage lakeside in towns south of MWV and play in the water all day long (spent my summers that way and it was great). And play cards/checkers/board games at night. NH in the summertime is as close to paradise as it gets.



http://www.storylandnh.com/
http://www.santasvillage.com/
https://www.thecog.com/
http://www.whalestalewaterpark.net/
http://weirsbeach.com/
http://mtwashingtonautoroad.com/
http://www.hamptonbeach.org/


Lots to do and see in NH. The area is really coming back around as people seem to be vacationing close to home. Many of my friends have brought their kids up specifically for story land and Santa's village. I've never been to either, but everyone I know that's gone hasn't had anything bad to say, and I guess the kids always enjoy it. 

Lots of little cottage and cabin rentals, as well as condos galore. Some will sit on a stretch of river with a swimming hole, some pools, one in North Conway has the whole indoor water park going on. 

It'd be a heck of a drive for you though (think it's 6-7 hours, my buddy's family lives in Philly, he's driven and flown direct out of Manchester NH). See you're considering tropical though. In NH in mid summer it can be blazing sun and 95 degrees all week, or it can be 50 and showers all week. Living up here, I've seen many a upset traveler sitting in a bar drinking away their washed out vacation. 

June 14-22nd is motorcycle week up here. I've seen that really mess with the occasional traveler as well. Nothing like you, your family, and 200 rowdy bikers eating dinner together. It's my ideal week up here, but not so much for others....


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 27, 2014)

Joful I think our wives drink from the same water supply


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> Joful I think our wives drink from the same water supply


It's the reason beer was invented.


----------



## webbie (Mar 27, 2014)

Full inclusive...that's a whole 'nother thing..........

Time for Club Med......Dominican Republic (Punta Cana) was really nice when we went with our son.  We even enjoyed the "Apple" vacation we once took out of Philly to Costa-Rica. You can do a couple days in the clouds (rain forest) and then a couple at the beach. 

Fly into Liberia in the north - it's very close to both (Apple included everything).


----------



## Grisu (Mar 27, 2014)

Joful said:


> Got the wife cornered last night.  We have a long history of conversations like:
> 
> me:  "Do you want to go out for dinner?"
> her:  "Sure"
> ...




You need this one: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~udani/humor/womentalk.html 

Hence:
me:  "Do you want to go out for dinner?"
her:  "If you really want me to."
me:  "Where do you want to go?"
her:  "You should know what I like."
me:  "How about [restaurant A]?"
her:  "Well, _I don't like that one._"
me:  "Okay, how about [restaurant B]?"
her:  "No, not there. I had told you I don't like it."
me:  "Okay, how about [restaurant C]?"
her:  "_Have you STILL no clue where I want to go?_"


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 27, 2014)

I am loving this thread.
Why?
Because I was told we are doing the same thing. I supply the money, she supplies the ideas. 3.5 year old and 1.5 year old.
There are some great ideas here.

I too am going to avoid Florida. Why would I go there to sit in an air conditioned room for a week?

Now  I just need to pour over all these ideas and pick one (after the administration  of the household google's it enough and votes in favor of one location). We are thinking somewhere in the New England states..I just hope our dollar doesn't tank too badly before I get there!

Andrew


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 27, 2014)

Joful said:


> southern RI.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 27, 2014)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


>


Smaller than the southern end of my living room.  ;-)


----------



## stee6043 (Mar 28, 2014)

Rewind 12 months and I was doing exactly this for a first family trip in August 2013.

I took the family to Virginia Beach last August.  3 year old and 2 year old in-tow.  We flew but in retrospect I think driving would have been fine.  We found VA beach to be quite enjoyable.  We didn't really have any specific plans while there other than relax and enjoy the days.  We got a hotel on the beach, with a pool.  We spent time on the beach, walking the boardwalk looking for good places to eat, napped in the hotel, hit the hotel pool, etc and so on.  They have a pretty cool kids zone on the south end of the boardwalk.  You could easily spend a few hours there a never hear one complaint from the kids.

The only downside to VA Beach - the noise.  I read plenty of reviews on the hotel and surrounding area and when people say the Navy F18's are flying over "frequently" they really mean it.  From sun up until sun down the jets will fly over the beach two and three at a time every twenty minutes or so.  Nice and low.  And it is LOUD.  LOUD.  Quite LOUD.  My son and I enjoyed it.  But after the 300th jet goes over it's possible you'll start wondering why so many conversations with your significant other are being interrupted on an otherwise relaxing beach day.

I'll throw a wild vacation suggestion your way (I'm sure you'll hate it).  Northern Michigan.  We only have a few good days of weather here each year but our beaches are hard to beat, anywhere.

http://www.innatbayharbor.com/
http://www.thehomesteadresort.com/

Sleeping Bear Dunes is a kids paradise.  After the kids spend a half day climbing sand dunes they will sleep like rocks.  Sip on some Michigan microbrew in your lakefront room and you'll see why people actual suffer through the miserable Michigan winters to live here.

Or for the ultimate in relaxing and unplugging (for a price) check out Mackinac Island.  No cars allowed.  Pricey mid-summer but also about as kid friendly as you can get.

http://www.chippewahotel.com/
https://www.grandhotel.com/


Good luck in your decision making process!


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 28, 2014)

What a great report, Stee., and we don't have kids!  I have always wanted to visit Northern Michigan, I've heard it's spectacularly beautiful and I've never seen the Great Lakes.  Mackinack Island is very historic and I've always loved learning about the Gilded Era.  I bet foliage season is beautiful.  (I'm "out" with the fighters overhead... Colonial Williamsburg is more my style, and would probably be fun for older kids)

Swedish., Mount Washington Valley is beautiful as are the Lakes Region and the Seacoast Area of New Hampshire.  Acadia National Park and Bar Harbor, Portland, Kennebunkport/Wells/Ogunquit/York Beach in Maine have beautiful sand beaches and cold water.  Lots of Canadian visitors and I love to hear French in the air.


----------



## BEConklin (Mar 28, 2014)

Joful said:


> Thanks, guys!  We did spend a couple days in Newport once, and had a great time, but couldn't find much of a beach!  Much more in the way of wharfs than beaches, at least in town.  I thought it was very cool, but also insanely expensive.  Maybe I need to check towns in RI outside of Newport, though.  For the record, Mystic was one of my favorite destinations as a kid.  Gotta wait until my kids are a little older, to take them back there, though.
> 
> I spent every summer of my childhood at the Jersey shore (LBI), and know it well.  We still make a pilgramage to Ocean City for one or two nights each summer, to stay with family.  Aside from the obvious problem of being a dry town, it's always a good time!  Unfortunately, my wife is down on the Jersey shore, for some reason.  She was too spoiled, as a kid.  She does make one good point, though, in that Jersey has become very expensive for what you get.  If I can go to Bermuda or Croatia for what it costs to rent a nicer place at the Jersey shore, I won't be visiting Jersey!



I was going to mention Rhode Island - and there are some of the nicest beaches you can imagine in that state - but they're all down in what they call "South County" Rhode Island...even though there is no such county. Directly across the bay from Newport is Narragansett and Point Judith. That stretch of coastline from Narr. westwards to the CT border is just one beautiful beach after another. Even in Newport you're within an hour of Mystic, CT...which now has an aquarium that the kids should love. And not far from Mystic there are two world class casinos and a Dinosaur park with life size replicas of T-Rex and other critters. Heading eastwards from Newport you're about an hour from Cape Cod...

Do a google search for vacation rentals in towns like Charlestown, North Kingstown, Scarborough, Point Judith and even Westerly to get an idea of the rates. All are an easy drive from Newport (as long as the traffic isn't too bad)


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 28, 2014)

The ocean is a lot warmer in RI and CT., too!


----------



## mellow (Mar 28, 2014)

For a kids resort if you want to get out of PA and get to the beach I would say Ocean City, MD is still a viable place to go.  Francis Scott Key is a fun resort for kids:  http://www.fskfamily.com/  got all the go kart tracks and water parks in the area if you don't like the ocean.

Me, I prefer Assateague, drive my 4x4 on the beach and hang out with family and friends cooking over a bon fire and fishing for dinner (note, I never do catch much other than a buzz), and you can't beat not having to lug all the kids crap onto the beach.  We take a portable tent and a 5 gallon sealable bucket and we have a bathroom for the ladies.

I love Martha's Vineyard, we have family there we can stay with, even then it is expensive, that ferry ride makes me cry having to pay that going back and forth.


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 28, 2014)

We have stayed here a couple of times and enjoyed it.
http://www.roaringbrookranch.com/default.asp


----------



## Ashful (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm... never heard of F.S. Key resort!  I am actually a descendant of his, I believe through one of his daughters, although I would have to check the archives to re-trace the exact relation.  In any case, I'll definitely check it out.

Martha's Vineyard is one of my favorite places, but you're right about it being expensive.  Then again, so is Jersey, anymore!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 28, 2014)

Get a sitter for the kids and go to Vegas! Done. 

Sure the kids will grow up to resent you once they're old enough to realize why they were locked in aunt Mable's closet for a week breathing moth ball fumes and find out their college tuitions were spent chasing that all elusive 21 on the black jack tables.
But you and the wife will have a great week!


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 29, 2014)

I grew up spending my summers on the Ontario side of Lake Erie.  The best of everything - sun, water and sand.  Boats of all kinds.  Bonfires with marshmallow, hot dogs, baked potatoes.  For little ones, that is pretty much all you need.  A day at an amusement park just added...

We've done some pretty long road trips with our 6 kids.  Alabama for my brother's wedding - Huntsville Space Center added to that.  Florida - Disney, Cape Canaveral and visiting family in Lakeworth.  Something to keep in mind about Disney - space each day spent at one of the theme parks with a day of rest poolside.  Children should be 5 or older.  Our twins have some good memories but figure they would have enjoyed it better if a bit older (twins were 5). 

For surviving the trips, since our kids are water babies, we made sure that accommodations always had a pool.  Since they were cooped up all day in a vehicle, they could get that energy out by playing in the pool.  Minimal efforts on Mom and Dad's part especially if there was a kiddie pool.  We also were ahead of the curve in that we had a portable VHS player with an inverter so they could watch movies on the trip.  Books, cards, travel games helped keep everyone entertained.  Easier now with all the electronics available....

Most important thing of all - enjoy your time together and take lots of pics


----------

